# Why G3 spoke pattern?



## roadierobsmith (Jan 4, 2008)

What are the advantages of the G3 spoke pattern on lower end Campy wheels? Because for the Khamsin and Vento, it's obviously not a weight savings. I think the Vento comes in around 1750 grams and the Khamsin around a hundred more. Plus both have a lot of spokes for an offset design: 27 in front, 24 in back. Wouldn't it be more stable and comfortable to have a normal spoked 27/24 wheel? Especially in front? Is Campy just working the high end look as a gimmick?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

You answered your own question.


----------



## roadierobsmith (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, and here I was thinking there was some kind of Campy magic going on.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

roadierobsmith said:


> Ah, and here I was thinking there was some kind of Campy magic going on.


That is the Campy magic. - TF


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

actually, i'm a big fan of the 2:1 lacing on the rear, but now fulcrum has that as well... no reason for the G3 lacing pattern tho.... and its a bad bad idea for the front ! radial is much better. on scirocco and above...


----------

